# Tundra Swans



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Tundra Swans are migrating hard. Several thousand swans are staging in eastern MN right now. Many of the flocks are spending a day or two resting and waiting for the next big push with the melting ice. There must be one hundred birds on the large pond near my home.

Great to see, even better to hear.

The Tundra Swans that migrate through ND winter in North Carolina. I would guess they too will push through ND this weekend.

Interesting how snows push mainly north and south while the swans tend to migrate more southeast and return northwest.

Take a listen, between all the volleys at those snow geese.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

We have seen some flocks of Swans coming over our house. It is fun to watch and my little guy is starting to learn the difference between all these different birds and the sounds that they make....


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I believe some come (or go) all the way to Alaska & even Siberia.

Never had the desire to shoot one ??? Have been along while several have been taken (not very hard) Those that get a permit are always possessed to get their swan - so ya hurry up & get it out of the way :grin:

[ This Message was edited by: Fetch on 2002-04-14 17:06 ]


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Could have shot a bunch of those big buggers yesterday over our water set.They look huge when they are 5-10 yards over your head.


----------

